# 3) I Bomber: Inzaghi, Massaro, Prati, Virdis, Hateley, Bierhoff



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2014)

Terzo appuntamento con la Hall of Fame. Questi giocatori hanno il goal nel sangue e quando gonfiano la rete fanno esplodere l'intero mondo milanista.... sono i bomber!

Video Documentario

Buona visione!

Watch Videos Online | 3. I Bomber (Inzaghi, Massaro, Prati, Virdis, Hateley, Bierhoff) | Veoh.com


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Il vero numero 9 al Milan è stato Inzaghi, forse il più abile di tutti e il miglior 9 italiano di sempre. A mio avviso i numeri 9 non possono rientrare nella categoria dei Van Basten, Ibrahimovic, Weah... Gente che fa reparto da sola, gente mobile, dinamica, in grado quasi di costruire da sé. Pippo è stato concreto e prolifico, pensava solo a metterla dentro


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il vero numero 9 al Milan è stato Inzaghi, forse il più abile di tutti e il miglior 9 italiano di sempre. A mio avviso i numeri 9 non possono rientrare nella categoria dei Van Basten, Ibrahimovic, Weah... Gente che fa reparto da sola, gente mobile, dinamica, in grado quasi di costruire da sé. Pippo è stato concreto e prolifico, pensava solo a metterla dentro



Sicuramente e' stato il migliore riferito a questa tipologia di attaccante. Virdis pure ci e' andato vicino. Massaro e' capitato in un Milan che girava alla grande e lui e' stato bravo a sfruttare le sue potenzialita' in quella squadra. Prati credo sia il migliore (insieme ad Altafini) nell'epoca pre berlusconiana. Gli altri due bravi ma sicuramente inferiori agli altri


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

tra quelli elencati Inzaghi..ma tolto Van Basten che era un semidio i piu grandi bomber sono stati Nordhal,Shevchenko e Altafini.


----------



## zlatan (19 Aprile 2016)

Però Hateley è Hateley ragazzi chi non l'ha vissuto nn può capire...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Aprile 2016)

Inzaghi in assoluto, il calciatore del Milan che più ho amato. Presente più volte allo stadio per ammirare le sue reti, tra le quali l'ultima contro il Novara!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Però Hateley è Hateley ragazzi chi non l'ha vissuto nn può capire...



Hateley era una pippazza invereconda ma il suo gol fatto nel derby saltando sulle spalle del "traditore" Collovati da solo vale una carriera milanista


----------

